# What is the difference between mens and wemans bindings?



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm looking for new bindings and my feet are getting too big for kids bindings but people are saying at 75 lbs mens bindings are too stiff for me; they reccomend weman's bindings and I'm just wondering what is the difference?


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't really think there is a big difference besides colors. I think stiffness is more dependant on how the binding is made between models not mens vs. womens. Just bring your set up to the shop and try out a bunch of bindings. Btw who are "people"? If it's anyone besides a good snowboard shop or someone who works in the industry I'd be leary of what "people" say, myself included...


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

how big are your feet lol? if your 75 lbs i would imagine you have pretty small feet, but womens bindings will be softer and smaller.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Womens bindings have different stiffness levels since women are typically lighter per pound that men. They have lower highbacks because womens calf muscles are lower down the leg. Mens bindings can push into a woman's calf muscle and cause pain. They are also designed to work with womens boots and may not fit properly with mens gear.

I always recommend women buy womens gear.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

75lbs? Are you like 10 or something? Look into youth bindings.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm 14 and my boots are too big for youth bindings.


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

Buy mens bindings, you're only 14 and you have a lot of growing to do. If you're worried about them bring too stiff, buy soft binfings.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Geez I thought I was small at 120 lbs being 15. 



mijinkal said:


> Buy mens bindings, you're only 14 and you have a lot of growing to do. If you're worried about them bring too stiff, buy soft binfings.


Pretty much right there.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

This is what you need:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

shrad said:


> I'm looking for new bindings and my feet are getting too big for kids bindings but people are saying at 75 lbs mens bindings are too stiff for me; they reccomend weman's bindings and I'm just wondering what is the difference?


It's spelled women's.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

You won't feel the difference. Get the women's bindings.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> Womens bindings have different stiffness levels since women are typically lighter per pound that men. They have lower highbacks because womens calf muscles are lower down the leg. Mens bindings can push into a woman's calf muscle and cause pain. They are also designed to work with womens boots and may not fit properly with mens gear.
> 
> I always recommend women buy womens gear.


Im just wondering how women are "lighter per pound then men". Thats like saying a pound of feathers is lighter than a pound of bricks. A pound is a pound. That is all


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Women's bindings have ovaries and aren't good at driving or math


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

alright now i understand.

So if you want sensitive bindings that can be there for you when you fall down and hurt your bum then get womens. If you want ones that say get your ass off the run then get mens


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

Dano said:


> Women's bindings have ovaries and aren't good at driving or math


lol.. and men's bindings never ask for directions and fall asleep after sex.


----------



## Jeff325 (Sep 17, 2009)

Most binding brands rate the overall feel of the binding for thier intended gender.
Strap sizing and fit play a important role also .
i would strongly suggest looking into a youth binding .


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

boarderchic said:


> lol.. and men's bindings never ask for directions and fall asleep after sex.


Lol... They have to fall asleep so they can go out and work while the female bindings stay home and clean the snowboard bag


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

*Cheese and Rice Batman......*

My bindings will kick your bindings in the balls...hard.....

So what is it called when the "MEN's" bindings go soft???? 

Is there a little blue pill for that???


----------



## ComicStix (Oct 9, 2009)

It's calf muscles in your leg. Women's are a bit lower than mens so they make women's bindings to compensate for that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

boarderchic said:


> lol.. and men's bindings never ask for directions and fall asleep after sex.


Ha ha. Following conversation was a constructive hijack of a thread. Very informative and hilarious.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Jeff325 said:


> Most binding brands rate the overall feel of the binding for thier intended gender.
> Strap sizing and fit play a important role also .
> i would strongly suggest looking into a youth binding .


Just say NO to youth bindings! They are total crap and aren't designed to handle the weight of an adult rider.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

get rome madisons. MFR rides them... shes sick.


----------

